

Show HN: Explore fractals, have what you find printed on posters, mugs and more - sah88
https://www.fractalstore.com/

======
sah88
Hi HN,

As a warning mobile support is 0. Don't really have anything in yet to catch
mobile users and redirect. Sorry!

Little project I've been working on to learn web development. It is very much
a version one at the moment but I would love to hear general thoughts on what
people think!

Thanks for checking it out.

